# 1992 Maxima - Check Engine Lights ON - It doesn't start.



## nissan92 (Dec 30, 2007)

All,

I have a 1992 Maxima V6.

Recently my Check Engine Lights has been coming On and Off. Now, it's permanently ON. The car runs very rough with less power. Yesterday, I started the car and had difficulty starting. Now, it doesn't start at all. It cranks but it doesn't fire the engine. 

I replaced the battery but to no avail.

I am thinking of changing all the spark plug. Any thoughts. Thanks in advance


----------



## birdsflyingover (Dec 19, 2007)

no offense but i think you are better off taking it to a shop and have them deal with it. if the car was cranking but not starting(assuming it was turning over at the correct speed) the one thing that i would know for a fact is good is the battery. also, i've never seen spark plugs so bad that they prevent the car from starting at all.


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

If you have a check engine light on, step one is find out what code is stored. Then you fix the car.


----------

